# Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Hi Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passendem Kühler für den i5-6600k.

Airflow ist recht gut im HAF X, 2x 240mm rein und 2x200 + 120mm raus.

Die Cpu wird vorraussichtlich auf 4-4,5Ghz getaktet. (je nachdem was dort am besten aussieht)

Preislich würde ich ungern weit über 50 Euro hinausgehen.

Leistungstechnisch ist natürlich die Kühlung im Vordergrund, ansonsten spielt auch die Lautstärke eine Rolle.

Dazu werden das Asus Rog VIII Ranger sowie Corsair Vengeance LPX gekauft, der Kühler sollte also passen

Vielen Dank für eure Ideen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Wie weit man kommt wird man dann sehen aber für den Anfang könnte ein EKL Brocken2 / PCGH Edition was sein


----------



## Dartwurst (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Wenn Dein Haf den Platz hergibt, könnte das:Thermalright Macho X2 (1  729) eine Alternative sein. Aber vorher messen. Das ist ein Klotz.


----------



## shootme55 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Ich hab in meinem HAF-922 einen NH-D15 drinnen, und der 922 ist kleiner als der X, also da passt so gut wie alles rein. Wenn du dich beim Budget auf 50 Euro festgelegt hast dann ist es der Macho X2, wenn du es dir doch anders überlegen solltest und das Maximum willst leg noch 27 Euro drauf. 

EKL Alpenfohn Olymp (84      135)


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

der macho x2 ist so asymmetrisch gebaut, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das nach hinten raus passt, da ist aktuell auch am wenigsten platz mit einem noctua u12p.

Hab in der Gehäuserückseite noch einen 140mm Lüfter verbaut, deshalb ist da weniger platz und u.U. auch kein 2 Lüfter Kühler nötig/sinnvoll


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r i5 6600k mit OC*

Statt nem X2 würde ich lieber zu etwas Richtung Scythe Fuma oder True Spirit 140 greifen. Die holen aus ihren Ausmaßen einfach mehr Kühlleistung raus:
Scythe Fuma (SCGM-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Rev. A (100700545) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://us.hardware.info/product/benchmarks/19/cpu-coolers?products[]=329349&specId=16392&tcId=363


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Danke für die beiden Lüfter,  die hatte ich bisher noch nicht auf dem Schirm.

Gerade der Scythe Fuma sieht ja sehr potent aus, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie viel zusatzkühlung der zweite Lüfter da bringt.

Habe ja wie gesagt 2x200mm im Deckel und 1x140mm auf der Rückseite verbaut, die saugen auch gut Luft, was sich ja evtl auch auf den Kühler auswirken könnte.

Deswegen und weil im HAF X genug Platz sein sollte, bin ich bisher zwischem dem Macho rev. B mit einem Lüfter (wo bitte passt denn das 2 Lüfter ding rein?) und dem Broken 2.

Gibt es irgendwo eine gute, große und representative Benchmarkliste mit Temparaturen, am liebsten im Gehäuse?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Beim Macho dürfte dann wohl der rückwärtige Lüfter entfallen vom Gehäuse. Ich selber war vom normalen Macho enttäuscht bei der schieren Größe. Mit den Lüftern im Deckel würde ich experimentieren oder vielleicht den vorderen Lüfter mal deaktivieren damit dem CPU Lüfter nicht der Luftstrom flöten geht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Über den Luftstrom würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, das HAF ist ja ein schweizer Käse.

Von der Kühlleistung her sind die Fuma und der True Spirit (Rev. A / Power) dem Brocken und HR-02 soweit ich weiß überlegen.
Zur groben Orientierung, was zum Beispiel den Fuma anbelangt:
Scythe Fuma CPU-Kuhler Testbericht  - PC Masters


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Ich hatte nun auch ein video zum scythe fuma gesehen, in dem die Kühlleistung nicht so überzeugend war.

Hab aber auch mittlerweile eine antowort von noctua bekommen, habe noch einen Noctua U12P auf meinem 1156 board.

Laut deren Aussage soll der wohl auch auf ein 1511 ohne weitere Änderungen passen, das werde ich mir mal noch genauer anschauen.

Dann lohnt sich vermutlich eine Neuanschaffung eine PC-Kühlers bzw der hier genannten nicht mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Der True Spirit 140 ist dem HR-02 überlegen, außer bei sehr hohen RPM, dort machen sich dann die breiten Lamellen bezahlt. Macho profitiert auch mehr von Push/Pull.

Brocken 2 spielt in ner ganz anderen (schwächeren Liga).

P/L empfehlung von mir: Macho Direcht, trotz HDT


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Die 10 Euro mehr für den True Spirit könnte ich schon berappeln, wenn sich das irgendwo auch bemerkbar machen (in der Kühlleistung).

Nimmt man da eig den Power oder den Rev. A?

Hat schonmal jemand einen zweiten Lüfter an den True Spirit drangehangen und die Verbesserungen dokumentiert?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Der Power ist klar stärker. Der Power Zusatz bezieht sich nicht, wie viele denken, auf einen stärkeren Lüfter sondern auf die dicken Heatpipes. Der hat nämlich 8mm Klopper (normal sind 6mm).
Das macht ihn schon zu einem der stärksten Single-Tower Kühler, aber den musst du auch unterbringen. Der ist sehr hoch und sehr breit


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Ok, hab wie erwähnt ein Haf X, da sollte eigentlich genug Platz sein, ich messe aber vorher nochmal nach.

Dann übernehme ich entweder meinen alten Noctua Kühler, ansonsten den True Spirit Power. Falls der nicht passt dann einfach den Rev. A

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

welcher noctua ist das denn=?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Handelt sich wohl um einen U12P.
Den könnte man auch noch weiterverwenden. Ist zwar nicht mehr der Neuste, aber von der Kühlleistung her absolut ausreichend.



Klizzix schrieb:


> Ich hatte nun auch ein video zum scythe fuma gesehen, in dem die Kühlleistung nicht so überzeugend war.


Die Frage ist immer, was man als Referenz und Testumgebung nimmt. Wenn man die jeweilige TDP der CPU und die Drehzahl sowie erzeugte Lautstärke des Lüfters nicht mit hinzuzieht, dann kann man keine fundierte Aussage treffen. Ich weiß nicht, in wie fern das besagte Video dem gerecht wird...

Wenn man sich z.B. die Tests von Hardwareinfo oder PCMasters ansieht, dann schneidet der Fuma in Abhängigkeit der Lautstärke wirklich sehr gut ab.

* @ Narbennarr:*
Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass die True Spirits noch mit dem alten, kugelgelagerten 147er ausgeliefert werden.
Der Macho Rev. B hat hingegen den neueren, flüssiggelagerten 147*A*.

Finde ich irgendwie sehr merkwürdig. Zumal die True Spirits (Rev. A / Power) ja nicht besonders alt sind und durchaus auch in der gehobeneren Mittelklasse mitmischen.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Ja der U12P ist nicht übel, mit 4 Heatpipes natürlich etwas begrenzt, aber ausreichend. Von dem würde ich auf jeden Fall nicht auf den Brocken 2 wechseln, aber der steht ja eh nicht mehr zur Diskussion

@Der Kabelbinder:

Das hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm, habe die True Spirits auch nicht mehr da. Der Lüfter bei meinem True Spirit Power Sample war auf jeden Fall recht laufruhig, ich hab auch nicht mehr im Kopf ob da jetzt der 147 oder 147A beilag. Kugellager ist natürlich Lautstärketechnisch kritisch, zumindest für Silent User.

Warum die das machen, weiß ich nicht, aber die Kühler neben der Macho Serie werde ja generell etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt. Macho ist halt deren Aushängeschild. Der 147A ist erstmals mit dem Rev B verkauft worden und 2 Monate später dann separat. Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen ob der jetzt auch bei dem TP beiligt, da müsste man den Björn im Support mal kontaktieren


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Ich hab den Brocken 2 als Caseking King Mod, mit 2 Lüftern. 60° unter Vollauslastung und die Lüfter hatten dabei noch nicht einmal maximal Drehzahl.

Alpenfohn Brocken 2 CPU Kuhler - Dual 14 mm

Bitte nicht verwechseln mit dem Brocken 2 PCGH, der hat andere Lüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm, habe die True Spirits auch nicht mehr da. Der Lüfter bei meinem True Spirit Power Sample war auf jeden Fall recht laufruhig, ich hab auch nicht mehr im Kopf ob da jetzt der 147 oder 147A beilag. Kugellager ist natürlich Lautstärketechnisch kritisch, zumindest für Silent User.
> 
> Warum die das machen, weiß ich nicht, aber die Kühler neben der Macho Serie werde ja generell etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt. Macho ist halt deren Aushängeschild. Der 147A ist erstmals mit dem Rev B verkauft worden und 2 Monate später dann separat. Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen ob der jetzt auch bei dem TP beiligt, da müsste man den Björn im Support mal kontaktieren



Finde das alles irgendwie sehr intransparent.
Auf der dt. Seite steht bei beiden "147", auf der englischen bei beiden "147A".
Beim BW Rev. A steht bei euren Bildern hinten 147A drauf - bei den Bildern zum Power im Netz steht hinten nur 147 drauf 

Macht auf mich einen leicht inkonsequenten Eindruck ^^
Obs nun das "EHFB" Flüssiglager oder ein doppeltes Kugellager ist, dürfte langfristig schon eine Rolle spielen. Letztere werden meine Erachtens jedenfalls relativ schnell laut(er).

@*evilgrin68*:

Ist nur leider vergriffen und hinsichtlich P/L auch nicht gerade der Kracher.
Die PCGH-Edition ist soweit ich weiß prinzipiell identisch. Nur haben die Lüfter einen etwas eingeschränkteren Drehbereich (laut Redaktion 660 bis 720 U/min).
Ob das vielleicht sogar die aussortierten Restbestände sind...? 

Ist beim Macho X2 übrigens ähnlich (fixiert auf 800 U/min).


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Ah danke für den Hinweiß.
Wir fotografieren das, was in der Packung ist  (und bekommen Retailware) und da hat mein Vorgänger Grinsemann also schon Ende 2014 Exemplare mit dem TY 147A bekommen.
Vermutung liegt nah, das alle Kühler jetzt mit diesem ausgeliefert werden, glaube auch nicht das der 147 noch produziert wird.

Denke die Produktbeschreibung wurde dahingehend auch nicht angepasst, weil es nur wenige interessiert. Im zweifel den Support fragen, aber ich denke das der 147A beiliegt.


Als P/L Kracher werfe ich mal den 
Test: Thermalright Macho Direct
in den Raum


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ob das vielleicht sogar die aussortierten Restbestände sind...?



Wie meinst du das? Der PCGH hat doch 3 Pin Lüfter und der Caseking Mod 2 normale Alpföhn Lüfter. Leider hatte ich nicht gesehen das das Angebot schon wieder abgelaufen ist. Liegt wohl immer an der Verfügbarkeit eines zweiten Lüfters.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Das "Restbestände" bezog sich auf die PCGH-Edititon, die auf seine Art und Weise ja durchaus "beschnitten" ist.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist die Caseking Mod ja "nur" ein Paket aus einem Brocken 2 und einem zusätzlichen (normalen) Wingboost 2.


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Bei den Macho Kühlern habe ich das Problem, dass die Gefahr laufen gegen meinen Lüfter an der Gehäuse Rückseite zu kommen.

Und da der True Spirit nach Aussage eh die gleiche Leistung zum gleichen preis bringt, bin ich damit zufrieden


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Dafür profitiert der Macho durch die Form sehr von dem Hecklüfter, der läuft damit quasi semi-push/pull 

Auf einem ATX Board  kollidiert er sicher nicht mit dem Hecklüfter, aber ich finde den True Spirit Power auch attraktiver


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Falls es auf das Aussehen bezogen war, das ist mir hier relativ egal, da nehmen die sich jetzt nicht so viel.

Geht mir mehr um die Kühlleistung und den Komfort, sprich passt er rein und sind die 4 ram slots auch noch belegbar.

Ich habe wie gesagt recht viele Lüfter im Heck und Deckel, dann nehm ich lieber den Macho


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Welchen denn nun? Macho oder Direct?

An deiner Stelle würde ich (bevor ich sogar noch auf einen Direct umsteige) einfach beim Noctua bleiben, der ist trotz seines Alters wirklich grundsolide.

Der True Spirit geht übrigens nur die die Breite und Höhe. Auf die RAM-Slots hat der keine großen Einwirkungen.


----------



## Klizzix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Deshalb hatte ich zunächst auch den True Spirit im Kopf.

Von den gesparten 5 Euro mit dem Macho könnte ich zB das BQ 10 in ein modulares wechseln.

Mit dem Noctua bin ich mir recht unsicher aus 2 Gründen:

1. hab ich keinen Erfahrungsbericht gefunden, wo das schonmal jemand gemacht hat. Und da ich die Verpackung etc nicht mehr habe, sondern nur das womit er befestigt ist, befürchte ich, dass das trozt Aussage des Support nicht klappt.

2. würde ich versuchen die alten Klamotten an einen lokalen PC handel oder privatperson zu verkaufen, was sicherlich einfacher ist, wenn es direkt einsatzfähig ist mit Lüfter, der ja mit das attraktivste evtl an den Sachen ist. (das ganze mache ich aus Platz  bzw Aufbewahrungsgründen, als armer WG Bewohner zählt jeder freie m² )


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Na dann. Unter den Umständen würde ich es einfach mit dem True Spirit versuchen 
In deinen KühlerMeister passen laut Specs bis zu 19cm in der Höhe rein, dürfte also selbst beim TS 140 Power mit seinen 17cm zu keinerlei Einschränkungen kommen.


----------



## Klizzix (6. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Wie sieht es eig mit einer günstigen Wasserkühlung zB dem Antec H600 Pro im Vergleich aus?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Bleib beim True Spirit. Die Wasserkästen sind oft nicht viel besser und in jedem Fall lauter!

Grüne für eine AiO sehe ich nur bei der Optik!


----------



## Klizzix (6. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

Habe gerade auch mal ein wenig im entsprechendem Forum rumgehorcht, glaube das die Nachteile den Vorteilen überwiegen.

Hatte mich dann aber doch soweit für den Macho entschieden, der könnte evtl von den ganzen Lüftern in meinem Gehäuse mehr profitieren als der True Spirit.

Zwei kleine Fragen noch:

1. Lohnt sich der Kauf einer anderen Wärmeleitpaste? Immerhin wird der Kühler sehr lang drauf bleiben und die CPU auch OC'ed

2. Welchen Unterschied bringt das "Köpfen" beim 6600k und ist das notwendig für vernünftige Ergebnisse


----------



## Narbennarr (6. April 2016)

*AW: Kühler für i5 6600k mit OC*

1. Bessere WLP bringt bei Luftkühlung auf einem nicht verlötetem Prozessor nur bedingt etwas. Wenn du dir eh was bestellen willst und etwas Geld übrig hast schadet eine gute WLP wie die Gelid Extreme, Mastergel Maker oder Kryonaut sicher nicht, aber man darf auch keine Wunder erwarten. Zwecks der Haltbarkeit kann man auch die beigelegte Chill Factor nehmen (beim le grand macho liegt eine kleine spritze bei die für mehre anwendungen reicht).

2. Köpfen halte ich nur für sinnvoll, wenn stark übertaktet wird mit starker Spannungserhöhung. Wenn man das korrekt Anstellt sind sicher 10-15 Grad möglich, aber ob sich das Risiko lohnt, ist fragwürdig.

Ich hatte dir ja schon den Le Grand Macho vorgeschlegen, wenn du einen Macho einsetzen willst, der hat nochmal eine Heatpipe mehr. Wie gesagt, meld dich 
Bei dem hast du den Vorteil das du den Lüfter frei wählen kannst, mit einem Phanteks HP 140 wäre das zum beispiel eine nettes Teil


----------

